# Jean de Sainte-Colombe



## Aramis

Inspired by movie movie about him, Tous les matins du monde, I got set of his pieces for viola di gamba performed by Pablo Pandolfo.

Sainte-Colombe was early baroque virtuoso of this instrument from France and also a composer. From France as well. These pieces sound pretty strange to my ear, more like renaissance, though still written in typical baroque suite form. 

What thinks you

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

What thinks me?

You might be pleased to know that the movie you mentioned has a movie soundtrack, played by _Le Concert des Nations_ directed by Jordi Savall (Alia Vox label). Jordi Savall is an eminent period viola da gamba player and HIP performer with his period instrument band. I'm sure many of us here have many of his recordings, including a very well received version of Bach's _Art of Fugue_ (arranged by Savall).

Soundtrack:-









There seems to some confusion about this name "Sainte-Colombe", being associated with two folks: one known as "the elder", and the other known as "the younger", and if indeed these two were one of the same. (I'm sure it's not too hard to clear this up if one could be bothered). In anycase, Jordi Savall has made several recordings of both. I also have the following, which is full of viola da gamba music.

Baroque music, yes; though it sounds "early" to my ears.


----------

